# Ex wife refuses to cooperate on car title transfer



## Spol73 (Jun 16, 2020)

Divorced for almost 4 months. I tried to visit MVC in NJ as soon as we got divorced. Then Covid-19 came now she blames me for procrastinating, threatening to sue if I don't figure out a way to transfer the ownership to her. The vehicle is worth around $17k. I don't want to do something she would use against me. What are my options? Thanks


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

1) According to the NJ Motor Vehicle Commission website, transfer of title MUST be done in agency (can't be done online), and they plan to re-open agencies on June 29th. However I suspect on that Monday, they will virtually be swamped. 

2) Get whatever form you can off the web, print it, have it filled out ready-to-go. Attach a copy of the filled-out form and a copy of whatever payment method you plan to use to pay the title transfer fees. Send a copy to HER and to your lawyer and to her lawyer, along with a copy of your request to take Wednesday, July 1st off to spend the whole day (if necessary) just to get this title thing straight. 

3) In the email to her, your attorney and her attorney, remind her that if she DOES take you to court over this, that court is also closed due to COVID...and backlogged. Thus, they wouldn't get to the case for several months at least. And that if she is willing to threaten going to court, you are willing to wait the several months to see what court says. Or you can just go as soon as NJ MVC opens and transfer the title.

4) Actually request July 1st off and actually go transfer the darn title.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Counter sue her for being a heartless *****.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

How about you not be so concerned and worried about what you ex wife thinks... That would be a really good start. 

What is she going to do, divorce you?????

The place is locked down, tell he go get lost you will get to it when you can...


----------

